# Purchasing Fungicide



## shrewsbury (Jul 6, 2017)

Now that I think I may have a decent spray program figured out, I am trying to figure out the best place to purchase the products. Locally I can find no one who carries Abound, Ziram, Eagle (Rally), so I have been looking on line and it looks pretty limited. Where do you purchase your fungicides at?
It looks like Keystone Pest solutions carries all my needs, is their a better place?

I also notice Abound can only be purchased by the gallon. My calculations are that I will use a 1/2 teaspoon per 2 gallon sprayer, so a gallon will last years.

As always, thanks for your time.


----------



## chrisvt (Jul 7, 2017)

I can't speak to the others, but Immunox  has the same active ingredient as Eagle and Rally (myclobutanil), and is labeled for grapes. It can be purchased at big box stores, lots of regular home garden stores or online, including from Amazon.


----------



## jgmillr1 (Jul 7, 2017)

Not sure where you are located. I buy my pesticides from the local CPS (crop production services). They are 99.9% suppliers of pesticides for corn and beans, so I have to place the order with them in advance for the "unusual" things I need for grapes. However, they do have a vineyard specialist that I am able to work through to obtain advice and order the chemicals.

Your State Chemist Office should have a list of registered pesticide dealers. You also may be required to take training and obtain a private applicator permit in order to buy certain pesticides (i.e. restricted use) if you so choose. You also could check with your local Ag extension office for advice on where to get started.


----------



## BigH (Jul 24, 2017)

I purchased Abound at keystonepestsolutions.com, and yes, I essentially bought an 80 year supply. I meet with my attorney next week to decide how my leftover fungicide should be divided among my heirs in case I meet an early demise.

Try to tap into a social network of local growers if you can. Maybe you can find some people in the same boat that can share. Abound is a great compliment to manzate and ziram. You need something from its FRAC class in your spray program. Abound was the cheapest that I found. You can get 1 lb of sovran for about $100. Not sure how long that lasts, but it is the same class as Abound. I decided to get 1 gallon of Abound for about double that.

H


----------



## WI_Wino (Jul 24, 2017)

shrewsbury said:


> Now that I think I may have a decent spray program figured out, I am trying to figure out the best place to purchase the products. Locally I can find no one who carries Abound, Ziram, Eagle (Rally), so I have been looking on line and it looks pretty limited. Where do you purchase your fungicides at?
> It looks like Keystone Pest solutions carries all my needs, is their a better place?
> 
> I also notice Abound can only be purchased by the gallon. My calculations are that I will use a 1/2 teaspoon per 2 gallon sprayer, so a gallon will last years.
> ...



What did you land on as a spray program? I'm trying to figure out my own right now and would love to hear what others are doing.


----------



## shrewsbury (Jul 24, 2017)

It looks like my plans will be to rotate between, Immunox, Mancozeb, Abound, and Sovran, then Ziram in the fall.

If you do an application about every 10 days from basically april to october, and you only use 4-5 applications per product, I figured I would need at least 5 products.
If you want my exact schedule for next year, or the rest of this year, message me.


----------



## BigH (Jul 24, 2017)

WI_Wino said:


> What did you land on as a spray program? I'm trying to figure out my own right now and would love to hear what others are doing.



Here is my game plan. Note that I am only in year 4, so don't interpret this as expert advise.

Before bud break:
Liquid lime sulfur to fight anthracnose (which bit me last year). I do not apply to Foch and Brianna

After bud break:
Rotation of Manzate (mancozeb) and Abound. Beyond mid June, I replace Manzate with Ziram due to pre-harvest interval. 

I mix Rally into 2 of the manzate/ziram sprays. 

One early spray has cyflurithin mixed in. My last spray at or before veraison has Sevin concentrate in it to fight japanese beetles. They hit hard this year. 

I have not had bunch rot problems, so my last spray before harvest is in the second or third week of July. Marquette harvest here is Aug 15th or so. Petite pearl around labor day.

H


----------



## WI_Wino (Jul 26, 2017)

Thank you both! I'll dig in more on my own and get back when I have more questions.


----------

